# [SOLVED] upgrade ipod software?



## lukeurtnowski (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a few apps which dont seems to get installed on my ipod (screenshot)
As you can see, I dont know how to make it so I can upgrade the ipods software. (How can I do this as it says the software is up to date?)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

What generation iPod do you have?


----------



## lukeurtnowski (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

im not sure, its pretty old though, but its a touch. Is there a way I can find out?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

Check which one fits yours:

Identifying iPod models

Look neer the bottom for the iPod Touch.


----------



## lukeurtnowski (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

Well, I have an 8GB one so guess its Identifying iPod models
Is that bad?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

Ok answer the following questions:


Is your iPod touch thick or thin?
Does it have a camera?
What firmware are you running?


----------



## lukeurtnowski (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

its thin, no camera (it even has that black thing in the corner like the one in the link)
How do I tell what sort of firmware its running on?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

Ok, you have the iPod touch 1st Gen.

The reason you cannot download the apps is due to you cannot update to the latest firmware. Why? Well Apple tells there users that after 2 years their device is "out of date", therefore you can not update.

If you want to download newer apps then you'll need to buy the newest iPod Touch.


----------



## lukeurtnowski (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

oh, ok,
Thanks...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: upgrade ipod software?*

Glad I could help!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools at the top.


----------

